# cubaMania has contributed 2000 gems!



## fenixpollo

*cubaMania, thanks for sharing your Mania with us so many times, and with such high quality!*

* Happy Postiversary! *​


----------



## danielfranco

Alright, cuba!
It's always great to find your excellent posts in the forums. Please keep'em coming!
Dan F.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Te felicito por tus aportes tan interesantes que nos permiten aprender un poquito más cada día. ¡Que pronto lleguen los próximos 2000!!!

Un saludo lleno de afecto 
Soledad


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, cubaMania!


----------



## Eugin

Thank you so very much, Cuba, once again!!

Congratulations on this second milestone... and I hope to see you more often around here...


Saludos!!


----------



## emma42

Many congratulations, Cubamania!

Emma42
​


----------



## Ed the Editor

Hola cubaMania,

Felicitaciones por tus 2.000 posteos. Siempre me asombra que aun los términos más difíciles e insólitos no son problemas para ti. Tus explicaciones claras siempre dan directamente en el blanco. 

Espero aprender de ti mucho más en el futuro.

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## lauranazario

Un poquito de música cubana para celebrar tus 2000 oportunos mensajes, CubaManía. 

Saludos caribeños,
LN


----------



## heidita

Un abrazo también desde España.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Maruja14

Otro abrazo más y muchas felicidades


----------



## Txiri

Eres muy apreciada por estos lares, te mando una golosina y unos buenos pensamientos


----------



## Masood

Well done, Cuba. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts. Very useful indeed.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones Cuba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es muy cierto lo que dijo Ed, no hay palabras difíciles para tí, y eso nos ayuda a todos.*
*Gracias por tus aportes, de los que aprendo siempre.*
*Con cariño,*
*Fernita  *​


----------



## Outsider

Enhorabuena, cubaMania.  ​


----------



## frida-nc

CubaMania, Mis lecturas favoritas son los hilos que llevan tus contribuciones.
Sinceras felicidades un poco tarde--
frida-nc


----------

